# Performance Brand Saddle (Forte) = knockoff SLR?



## tingj (Jul 29, 2004)

The Performance Brand saddles are pretty unbeatable in price right now. $59 on sale for $39, less a 20% coupon would make this one $32:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18270&estore_ID=186#

Under 200 grams. It looks an awful lot like the Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow. 

Anyone every tried one? I'm thinking that for $32 this is a lot of saddle for the money.


----------



## Flying Irishman (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a Performance Forte Pro SL and for 29.00 it is one hell of a bargain. Comfortable too.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Try it, you can always return it..*

I've eyed those Performance saddles, also the Colorado Cyclist Douglas brands. You could try the Performance saddle and it you don't like it, return it for credit or exchange..I've returned stuff and have never had problems (but it might take awhile)..


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

tingj said:


> The Performance Brand saddles are pretty unbeatable in price right now. $59 on sale for $39, less a 20% coupon would make this one $32:
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18270&estore_ID=186#
> 
> Under 200 grams. It looks an awful lot like the Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow.
> ...



Not having riddin the Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow you mentioned, I can't comment on it, but I am using the Forte' SLX Pro that you were wondering about. Since without any background my comments mean little...I upgraded from a Serfas Metro Gel saddle, admittedly more a comfort saddle than a racing saddle, so take that into account. Also, I purchased the Forte' SL first because the SLX was sold out, but did exchange it for the SLX about a week later. Initially they both felt like I was sitting on a 2x4, but that's because of the saddle I was using previously, so I gave my butt time to get accustomed to the new saddle. I have been using it for about a month now, and the SLX Pro is a bit more comfortable than the SL was, I think due to the cutout portion. My bottom line is this: The saddle is a race-bred saddle, it doesn't have a lot of padding. The saddle is also rather comfortable, I commute anywhere from 80 to 170 miles a week, and it is every bit as comfortable to me now as the old saddle was. As a huge plus, the cutout works   nudge, nudge, know what I mean. I would recommend it, <$40us, titanium rails, lighter than 200grams, and comfortable.


----------



## tingj (Jul 29, 2004)

Bought it. Thanks for the input. I'll post my impressions after it's broken in. $32 + shipping! How bad could it be for that price?

JT


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

tingj said:


> Bought it. Thanks for the input. I'll post my impressions after it's broken in. $32 + shipping! How bad could it be for that price?
> 
> JT


Me too, I'll also let you know what I think. I have a Fizik Poggio that came with my Cannondale. A bigger piece of c**p you'll never find. I realized after my first tube of Preparation H that the seat had to go, or I would have severe problems in the bathroom for quite some time. I tried the Selle Italia Flite, but without the cutout, was not that comfortable (but better than the Fizik). Got a refund and am waiting the Forte.


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

Ive got one. its followed me thru 2 bikes now. that saddle is one peice of equip I wont change. Ive had mine for just over a year, and its durable as well. forte feels much better than my old Sella Italia for 1/4 the price. the cutout also makes all the difference in the world...gel 'cusioning' just dosnt cut it. buy it.


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

I just ordered it also. Bell Ghisallo helmet and some winter gloves. Have to love the 20% coupon Performance has going on, saved me $30 on the order


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Those who have tried either Perf. or CC...*



tingj said:


> The Performance Brand saddles are pretty unbeatable in price right now. $59 on sale for $39, less a 20% coupon would make this one $32:
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18270&estore_ID=186#
> 
> Under 200 grams. It looks an awful lot like the Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow.
> ...


I am looking at the cutout version of either company. I have tried one cut-out saddle, a Terry Fly. Very disappointed. Too much foam, the shell seemed to flex to the rails where I felt every jolt off the road. I currently ride a firm saddle, Brooks Pro, but recently bought a Ti frame and well, the Brooks is the wrong fit for the latest Ti frame. Can anyone compare the Perf./CC saddle offering to the Terry Fly. I also thought the cut out thing was a gimmick on the Fly that weakened the saddle shell. My other concern is whether the saddle is wide enough, also looking at a Prolink or San Marco model with the rivets.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

*Coupon Code*



listo said:


> I just ordered it also. Bell Ghisallo helmet and some winter gloves. Have to love the 20% coupon Performance has going on, saved me $30 on the order


What coupon code # did you use??


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

CoachRob said:


> What coupon code # did you use??


code: 6000386


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

I can only comment on 3 saddles. On my mtn bike I have a Selle Italia Flight Gel and it seems perfect for a mtn bike. I put in on my road and it sucked after about 15 miles (just too hard for long sitdowns). My trek came with a pos Bontrager CRZ (comfort relief zone) saddle that was pretty good initially but after about 100 miles of total riding I needed something else. It was just way to soft and the center pushes up on the parts  I am currently using a Trek cutout seat that although very comfortable its just alittle too wide for me. Hopefully the Forte will fit the bill. After 20% off and the current sale if it doesnt work I can return it. I'm going to return the Trek to my lbs, they said I should put about 100 miles on it and see how I like it or return it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Lone Gunman said:


> I am looking at the cutout version of either company. I have tried one cut-out saddle, a Terry Fly. Very disappointed. Too much foam, the shell seemed to flex to the rails where I felt every jolt off the road. I currently ride a firm saddle, Brooks Pro, but recently bought a Ti frame and well, the Brooks is the wrong fit for the latest Ti frame. Can anyone compare the Perf./CC saddle offering to the Terry Fly. I also thought the cut out thing was a gimmick on the Fly that weakened the saddle shell. My other concern is whether the saddle is wide enough, also looking at a Prolink or San Marco model with the rivets.



The Forte' SLX Pro will flex more than the SL does, it's noticable, but doesn't come anywhere near the rails. I weigh about 190lbs, and I've hit some pavement seams that lifted me off the saddle, so I don't expect you'll feel this saddle bottom out. The SL does have a cutout, and a groove to relieve the pressure, but not a hole in the saddle, and it doesn't have the titanium rails either. I paid $1 more to upgrade to the SLX Pro.


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

*Agree*



Flying Irishman said:


> I have a Performance Forte Pro SL and for 29.00 it is one hell of a bargain. Comfortable too.


I moved from SI Trimatic Gel2 to Forte Pro SL (paid $35). After 50 miles, I find that the Forte SL is more comfy, lighter (actual 210g) and cheaper. Looks like you can have it all ....


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

I didnt really consider flex of the saddle. I weigh 200lbs. I guess I should be okay with it not bottoming out if you weigh 190lbs. I should have the saddle in a day or 2 so we'll see.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

*Very good saddle...*

I got it two days ago and have put 80 miles on it. Not a PEEP from my butt. Great saddle for the money. My Fizik is somewhere never to see the light of day again.


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

Just got my saddle today. Only put about 6 miles on it before dinner but so far it feels pretty good. Only problem is now I can feel my seatbag on the inside thigh because the seats much narrower than the Trek CRZ saddle I had before. There is a huge difference between those two saddles. I had to raise my post up about 1/2" to make up the difference in the saddle heights.


----------



## tingj (Jul 29, 2004)

Perf just raised the price back to $55, a whopping $5 off retail. 

What is up with the crazy price fluctuations at Performance/Nashbar? It is really annoying, to say the least. I am afraid to buy anything because the price could drop the next day. I paid $50 for 2 pairs of the Performance Ultra Shorts. The very next day, I got an email for a secret shorts sale listing them at $35.


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

tingj said:


> Perf just raised the price back to $55, a whopping $5 off retail.
> 
> What is up with the crazy price fluctuations at Performance/Nashbar? It is really annoying, to say the least. I am afraid to buy anything because the price could drop the next day. I paid $50 for 2 pairs of the Performance Ultra Shorts. The very next day, I got an email for a secret shorts sale listing them at $35.


I hear that one. The Bell Ghisallo helmet I bought onsale at $64 is now back to $99


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

tingj said:


> Perf just raised the price back to $55, a whopping $5 off retail.
> 
> What is up with the crazy price fluctuations at Performance/Nashbar? It is really annoying, to say the least. I am afraid to buy anything because the price could drop the next day. I paid $50 for 2 pairs of the Performance Ultra Shorts. The very next day, I got an email for a secret shorts sale listing them at $35.



Aparently they have been getting a lot of good press on the internet message boards, and they expect to sell more saddles because of that, thus the price hike.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

listo said:


> I hear that one. The Bell Ghisallo helmet I bought onsale at $64 is now back to $99


On sale doesnt mean reg price.


----------

